# Old Broadheads



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I was out at my workbench in my man-cave sharpening up a few Black Diamonds when a bad case of ADD kicked in. (Really, I was seeking out an estregen-free enviroment). I found an old cigar box with some old broadheads that I'd forgotten about. What great treasures I must have tucked away in unknown, dark abisses of my garage. Anyway, I thought I'd post 'em up. Let's see what old broadheads you guys have laying around.

[attachment=0:3gdukn7c]SANY0176.jpg[/attachment:3gdukn7c]

[attachment=1:3gdukn7c]SANY0170.JPG[/attachment:3gdukn7c]


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I remember that old browning serpentine......crazy head! My favorite's were the old Satelite heads. Hey, when are we gonna get working on that bow?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah the old satelites, I used them for the first 5 years of bow hunting mostly because those where the heads my dad used. I bet I could get some from him.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Ol Bears. Started with em still use them today outa my recurve.The market for these heads is nuts, $4.00 to $7.00 dollars each. Had mine sence the 70"s.and everytime I get a chance to add to my collection of 42.. U bet.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The old Bear's are all I ever used WAAAAAAYYYYY back when I was into the stick flippin'. I used old Bear Razors, glued to the end of wooden shafts, and shot them from a 45# recurve. Those were the days. From about 30 yards, you could shoot, the deer would look at you, take about two steps, and then arrow would hit where he was and he'd go back to eating. Slight exageration, but those who've shot those old bows know exactly what I'm talking about. The only "camo" we had was some old military stuff, or a plaid coat. RealTree anything wasn't around at all.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Old camo, that brings back memories. We use to go to the DI and snap up Filson and Pendleton plaid wool shirts for camo. I still use a black and green buffalo plaid shirt once in a while.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

those are pretty cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This post got me feeling nostalgic.  A few are rusty. The two on the far left could easily live to kill again. The two on the far right still have a little dried blood caked on them. Weird, I know, but it kind of cements the memories...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool post, longbow.

Great memories. I used the MA-3 up until 2004 when I switched to compound. Absolutely indestructible. I think the last time I bought one was actually in the 80s. But I remember lining up at Allied War Surplus when they got a new shipment of shafts so I could get the straightest in the bunch. Then I got an "in" at Consolidated Field Sports. Rolled the shafts on a table top to test for straightness and steamed out the kinks over boiling water on the stove.

And I remember the serpentine...it was all the rage for a few years, sort of like the Epek is today. We even shot them through plywood to prove durability. :lol: 

Remember "bleeder" arrows...hollow shafts with holes drilled in them? I bought into that hype, too.

I also remember my pride and joy, a Young feather burner. I'd bend the hot wire to experiment with different fletching shapes. The house would stink of burned feathers for days after.

Wish I could post photos, but I gave all that stuff away years ago.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> I also remember my pride and joy, a Young feather burner. I'd bend the hot wire to experiment with different fletching shapes. The house would stink of burned feathers for days after.


Speaking of Young Feather burners...
[attachment=0:2cwtts1t]SANY0179.JPG[/attachment:2cwtts1t]

I've used this quite a bit. I hear ya on the stinky part. Now I use a feather chopper more, but the Young Feather burner still gets used once in a while.



Finnegan said:


> And I remember the serpentine...it was all the rage for a few years, sort of like the Epek is today. We even shot them through plywood to prove durability. :lol:


I'm pretty sure the Epek will last a lot longer than the Serpentine. Broadheads work way better when they slice through rather than chop through. They appealed more to the hype-vulnerable bowhunters rather than logical-thinking ones. I fell for it back when and it only took one animal to realize their downfall, lack of penetration. Cool looking heads though!
Not sure about the Epek's future but I'm sure it'll be a popular head.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Cool post, longbow.
> 
> Then I got an "in" at Consolidated Field Sports.
> Good old McCardle good guy!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

While were thinking back. Do you remember Northrup archery out on 4100 south in Granger? I bought my first bow from them a Grove custom at 48 Lbs. I still have it around some where I'll have to dig it out Then I fell for the more pounds the better a Carol custom made in Moab Utah with a 110 pound limbs. That was when I was young and tough. I also remember the old MA3 from Allied I think they were a $!.99 a dozen. Oh the good old days  

Huntinfool


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

huntinfool, my dad has one of those Carrols. I actually picked on up when I was 13 at a pawn shop for 20 bucks still have it.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a few


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotta love the sattelite Areo's they were the sharpest broadheads ever made and it was always fun to find your arrow after a shot and see if any of the blades were left. Ha ha good post brings back memories!


----------

